# Outer tricep exercises



## chrisr116 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking to focus more on my outer triceps.  What exercises do y'all use to focus on them.  Inner tris are great, but i want more definition in the outer head.  I think its called the lateral head.   Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 16, 2015)

I like rope press downs and narrow grip push-ups.  I know several people like reverse grip skull crushers and single arm reverse grip  press (rather pull) downs with a d handle.  In addition to that I do heavy narrow grip bench and dips for overall thickness


----------



## MattG (Sep 16, 2015)

All variations of cable pressdowns seem to work best for me for side triceps...st bar, reverse grip st bar, vbar, and rope pressdowns. Never tried reverse grip skullcruchers magnus, i'll have to hit those up next tricep day!


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Maybe the reverse handed skullcrushers are what I need to incorporate.  I do the other exercises regularly but just can't seem to get at the outer tris.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 16, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Thanks guys.  Maybe the reverse handed skullcrushers are what I need to incorporate.  I do the other exercises regularly but just can't seem to get at the outer tris.



Really focus,  especially on reverse grip skull crushers.  Never break tension and really try to stay engaged or resist the negative. I find an ez curl bar works better for me as my wrists don't like being supinated that much.  Also this is definitely not an ego lift.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 16, 2015)

decline elbows out tricep presses with ez curl bar. Requires a training partner. 
works!...


----------



## William3 (Apr 5, 2016)

Great tips shared about Outer tricep exercises...


----------



## William3 (Apr 5, 2016)

///


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 13, 2016)

Elbows out dumbbell extensions.
I like those. Very good to help with bench as well.  Those tend to thicken the lower part of the triceps.
Specifically, I really like overhand grip cable pushdowns, pushing angled away from the forehead.  Bend forward, move away from the weight stack and think of it as a skull crusher with a cable where the finish would be above/slightly behind your head to keep tension on the triceps.


----------



## ASHOP (May 27, 2016)

Try some pushdowns with a rope and get a nice squeeze on the end.
4 sets 8-10 reps


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 28, 2016)

checkout the first tricep pushdown exercise in this jm video
https://youtu.be/ERdBCPP08wk?list=PL04BB5F1BC0300483


----------

